# Just bought a used Avid CNC Pro!



## MikeDapper (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello Forum!

I'm new here so thanks in advance for taking the time to read this and for any help you can give!

So, I just bought a used Avid CNC Pro 5x10. Its my first CNC machine ever. Sure, I should have considered something a bit more beginner friendly but I'm pretty confident in my abilities and this doesn't intimidate me much. I had it shipped professionally in one piece by a company that moves heavy equipment. Aside of a little damage to the spoilboard when strapping down a tarp, it showed up in good condition. I have it situated in my garage, got all the power hooked, software hooked up, and got it up and running and tested that everything works as it should. I haven't cut anything yet as I haven't taken the steps to fully level and sqaure the machine.

Thats what I need help with! Is there any sort of "used cnc checklist" or guide that can help me with the setup process to make sure all my I's are dotted and my T's are crossed? Sure, I can go thru Avid's assembly instructions and kinda figure it out from there but I'm just not sure if there are other things to consider when relocating a used machine. I plan on removing the spoilboard completely and starting at that point so I can completely level and square the machine before installing a new spoilboard. 

Any thoughts, hints, tips, critiques, and criticisms welcomed! I'm excited to learn all there is to know about this machine and prove to my wife that I didn't buy a $9,000 ping pong table. Thank you all for you help! 

-Mike


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Mike! Gotta tell you, though, without photos it didn't really happen...  

Besides running through manually jogging all the axes, tightening bolts, lubricating where necessary, making certain all wiring is connected and tight, checking current draw, etc. I would run a simple program in the air and make sure it goes through its paces properly. What controller are you using?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Congrats on the new (to you) machine. Mine is a coat hangar. The wife has been giving me the evil eye.


----------



## MikeDapper (Dec 20, 2021)

You're right David lol. Here you go! I'm currently running Mach4


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

i think you can still get the bike in there...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice! What HP is the spindle?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mike.


----------



## MikeDapper (Dec 20, 2021)

Oscar36 said:


> Congrats on the new (to you) machine. Mine is a coat hangar. The wife has been giving me the evil eye.


Thanks Oscar! She wasn't particularly happy when the thing just showed up at our house one day. I was always told to ask for forgiveness, never permission. She'll get over it. I'll make her a cutting board or something lol.


----------



## MikeDapper (Dec 20, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum Mike.


Thanks Ross!


----------



## MikeDapper (Dec 20, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Very nice! What HP is the spindle?


It's the 3hp. Ok so I'm gonna do what you said. I figured it wasn't going to be anything more than that. Just never hurts to ask. Especially from you guys that know this much more than I do. Thanks for the help!


----------



## MikeDapper (Dec 20, 2021)

TimPa said:


> i think you can still get the bike in there...


Barely! The wife was hoping I couldn't. Lol


----------



## ShopSabreCNC (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I’d say you lucked out finding a used Pro . Great machines from what I’ve heard


----------



## MikeDapper (Dec 20, 2021)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Welcome to the forum. I’d say you lucked out finding a used Pro . Great machines from what I’ve heard


Thanks Rick! I know right. I didn't let the listing stay up more than a day! Too good of an offer to pass up!


----------



## Bits&Bits (Sep 18, 2020)

Welcome and way to jump into the deep end! That is a fantastic machine, you’ll enjoy it! Another thing to look at is the belts. We just set up a 5x10 and tightened the belts too tight, they end up shredding with only a few hours of work time on. Other than that and the maintenance points mentioned above, you should be ready to tackle near anything. Carving, slabbing, signs, the list is endless!


----------



## MikeDapper (Dec 20, 2021)

Bits&Bits said:


> Welcome and way to jump into the deep end! That is a fantastic machine, you’ll enjoy it! Another thing to look at is the belts. We just set up a 5x10 and tightened the belts too tight, they end up shredding with only a few hours of work time on. Other than that and the maintenance points mentioned above, you should be ready to tackle near anything. Carving, slabbing, signs, the list is endless!


Thanks MJ! You're right, good point. I didn't think about that. I'm gonna take a look at that too. Thaks for the pointer! 

Yea, I figured if I just took a jump into the deep end, I wouldnt run the risk of out growing my machine prematurely. I've made that costly mistake before with other tools in my shop. Lol


----------



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

Very nice! I'd love to have a 5 x 10 but no way am I giving up garage space for a dust creator when this sets on the other side.


----------



## jcarias917 (7 mo ago)

MikeDapper said:


> Thanks Rick! I know right. I didn't let the listing stay up more than a day! Too good of an offer to pass up!


Where did you look for it?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @jcarias917


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @jcarias917 , welcome to the forum.

I would say Craigs List. Not sure if to have that where you are?

Search Ebay, Gumtree or you local Face Book Marketplace?


----------

